# The Perfect Organic Soilmix



## Ekoostik_Hookah (Nov 18, 2007)

Hey guys, I thought i would share some amazing knowledge with you all, incase you didnt already know...which alot dont.

THIS IS BY THE REV, IT WAS PUBLISHED IN SKUNK MAG. I DONT REMEMBER THE ISSUE.

   Im going to enlighten you with how to blend a good living organics soilmix.
     First, some knowledge on living organics:  Many growers do not understand how small mistakes in a container-bound organic enviorment can signifigantly harm or even distroy a colonry of microorganisms and do major damage to the plants, especially during flowering.
  In synthetic growing, you are the one who is responcible for ensuring a balanced inviorment by performing tasks **** as adjusting the ph.  It would surprise Hydro growers to learn that you dont need to worry about any of these issues in Living Organics.  This is why living organics isnt just different from hydro and other forms of synthetic  fertilization. True organics is a full paradigm shift.

  Basic LO (living organics) Mindset:   In Lo; all your really doing is ensuring that the Primary,Secondary, and trace nutrients are available in your soil. in a nutshell, you are simply making your soils microlife happy. Once you have achived this, all you have to do is keep it that way. Dont worry about balancing nutrients or pH, as you would in Hydro or syntheticaly_Nourished soil enviorments. The micro life will take care of that.
     One more thing to fully understand LO and how it compares to the more common synthetic apprach to cultivating cannabis::         you need to be familiar with some basic mechanisms within the plant. Cannabis roots can process their own nutrients, but Perfer to get them preprocessed from the Microbeasties  populating the soil surrounding their roots.
An envoiorment in which the soils microlife provides the plants food allow the plant to Direct its energy toward more important activities, such as producing more Resinous flowers or fighting disease.

 ( i need to go a little more indepth for you to grasp this, bare with me)
It may seem that picky organic growers who preach never using chemical ferts. are simply being fanatical. but it is an objective fact that chemical ferts are absolutly counterproductive to an organics envoiorment..
Making your amending elements or soilmix componets iin organics isnt a persice science it is in synthetics. Its important to understand that the microbeasties always strive to equal there food source. if you have a bit too much of one thing, it doesnt really matter. The microlife populations will rise and fall accordingly. you are not just using the microlife to help your plants grow; your actully encouraging the microlife to boom into supernatural levels to bring your growth enviorment--where the roots reside--into supernatural levels also.

 Part II:

Ok, think of microlife as Billions of microscopic farmers, working for you 24/7. they adjust their populations to precisely balance the soilmix,working in symbiosis with the plant roots--just as theyve been doing for millions of years in nature.

 *Ok Here is how to make your perfect soil mix:*
     In LO growing, because your not actully feeding your plants, its critical that you create a soil enviorment thats best suited to allow the microbeasties to do there thang! BEGIN with a good organic soilmix, such as Fox farms Ocean forest. this is the best soilmix. Its filled with fungi,earthworm castings,bat and seabird guanos, and lots of other good stuff.
      Cut your soilmix in half with mushroom compost or topsoil. your cutting agent shouldnt be a potting soil. it should have minimal nutrient value, but be chunky and woody. fungus loves this type of enviroment. they chunkyness of your soilmix really makes a big difference, mainly during flowering. Keeping fungi happy is one of the keys to successfull organics growing. it is absolutley key to large yeilds and happy plants.

amending a basic organic soilmix: the combo additon of rock phosphate,dolomite lime,fish ferts, and Kelp meal to your soilmix will cover your Micro,Trace, and secondary Nutes very throughly.
  Then take the amended soilmix and cut it again by 30% with a 50/50 mix of vermiculite and perlite.  This simple blend will ensure that your soils physical structure is Kick-Butt.  REMEMBER THIS :The better the soils structure...the more air that can get to it...the more aerobic activity youll have. ...more Areobic activity equals more Microlife. More microlife equals happier plants, and happier plants equal bigger better buds.  Amen.

   Kelp meal, dry fish ferts, fishbone meal, rock phospahte, green sand, blood meal and bone meal.
   All are the basic elements of organic soil amending. In additon; pelletized dolomite lime is a prime source of magnesium.. magnesium is very important in flowering. Always have a magnesium source present in your soil mix, so it can tap into it when it flowers.

 I tried to spit this out as short as i could, i did my best. i hope you take this knowledge to heart. I will now post a Grid showing what each Ingrediant in the soil mix does.


----------



## Ekoostik_Hookah (Nov 18, 2007)

Ok, here we go. Just finshed this spread sheet, sry it took so long.
 I worked hard on it, so enjoy. i hope this helps.



I hope all of you have a new understanding for soil now; Its not JUST Dirt


   Please leave feedback if you found this helpfull. Thanks


----------



## Ekoostik_Hookah (Nov 18, 2007)

Ok, so im guessing that no one out there is an Organics grower....... thats nuts. goo ORGANIC!!


----------



## HGB (Nov 18, 2007)

Ekoostik_Hookah said:
			
		

> Ok, so im guessing that no one out there is an Organics grower....... thats nuts. goo ORGANIC!!



there are organic growers here and a search on living organics should find you a few threads .... If not i will post some links for you.....

there should be a ton of info on tea's and soil mix's for LO


----------



## Hick (Nov 19, 2007)

Ekoostik_Hookah said:
			
		

> Ok, here we go. Just finshed this spread sheet, sry it took so long.
> I worked hard on it, so enjoy. i hope this helps.
> 
> http://spreadsheets.google.com/ar?id=o04837377873472954342.8961477849920657353.06626317065159785985.5568242921235324859&hl=en&action=1&tile=0&rpert=100&tfe=&srow=0&erow=12&fprt=false&scol=0&ecol=6
> ...



Does that link work for anyone?
 It just redirects me to a google log in page??


----------



## Growdude (Nov 19, 2007)

Hick said:
			
		

> Does that link work for anyone?
> It just redirects me to a google log in page??


 
Nope no worky.


----------



## Ekoostik_Hookah (Nov 19, 2007)

really, sorry i will fix that.


----------



## HGB (Dec 2, 2007)

Ekoostik_Hookah said:
			
		

> really, sorry i will fix that.




still doesnt work here :huh:


----------



## newgreenthumb (Jan 1, 2008)

Tried to access it and no luck.  By the way I have been an organic grower for almost 8 months now and believe that happy soils create happy plants.


----------



## StickyIcky420 (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for the info. im goin to mix some up tomarrow morning and plant me a seed. thnx again
StickyIcky420


----------



## StickyIcky420 (Jan 2, 2008)

Hick said:
			
		

> Does that link work for anyone?
> It just redirects me to a google log in page??



Nope doesnt work here


----------



## Hick (Jan 3, 2008)

I recognize that work/article/recipe, it is definately from rev/rolanterroy or wodan.


----------



## HGB (Jan 3, 2008)

Hick said:
			
		

> I recognize that work/article/recipe, it is definately from rev/rolanterroy or wodan.



it is a copy/paste/hack job of rolanterroy's works, and probly why no update to that file 

:holysheep:


----------



## Ekoostik_Hookah (Jan 3, 2008)

pardon?
 Its not a hack, or copy or paste.
  I read an artical by Rev awhile back.
 I typed up what i remembered, then added in some more of what i read.
 I found the artical i read, and made my own graph, similar to the one in thr artical.

  No copy and paste whatso ever.  i never tryed to claim this as mine or anything sooooo.......?


----------



## Mutt (Jan 3, 2008)

Ekoostik_Hookah said:
			
		

> pardon?
> Its not a hack, or copy or paste.
> *I read an artical by Rev awhile back.*
> I typed up what i remembered, then added in some more of what i read.
> ...


 
Then you should have referenced him as a source. Please go back and reference that. -Rev writes for Skunk Magazine. Thats copyrighted material a lot of it. So reference your sources. I have read tons of his stuff as well. He's on multiple forums all over. 

*


			
				site rules said:
			
		


6. The copying of copyrighted material from other sites and sources should be done in moderation. Small amounts of data or material is ok to reference, but please post a link to the source of the data or material so that others do not consider your usage as "stealing".
		
Click to expand...

* 
You admitted to the source on this link.
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=19741 POST #3
next time find the article before posting. and post it with the article.



			
				ekoostik hookah said:
			
		

> Ya, your right about Rev.
> I origanally learned about The LO from an artical i read by the Rev.
> That inspired me to look deeper into Lo, and starting using the same method myself.
> I havent quite got it down to a science yet, but i have really noticed a difference.


----------



## Ekoostik_Hookah (Jan 3, 2008)

thanks mutt.
 ya sorry, i will clear that up next time i post from an artical.


----------



## Hick (Jan 4, 2008)

even though you are/were simply shareing good information, some folks can really get their panties in a wad EH..(I know..)  I have quoted from my "notes" a few times, when I was forced to go back and search the web for "where" ;n "who" to credit. 
thanks EH


----------



## andy52 (Jul 10, 2008)

Thanks For The Recipe.could You Elaborate On The Exact Portions To Mix This Soil Mix.sounds Good To Me.just Do Not Want To Put Too Much Of One Thing And Not Enough Of Another.hope This Makes Sense.


----------

